
Universe is expanding up to 9% faster than we thought, say scientists - kamilszybalski
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/03/universe-is-expanding-up-to-9-faster-than-we-thought-say-scientists
======
arcanus
Anyone with more background in astrophysics than I know if this is primarily
attributable to uncertainties in our estimates of \Lambda or something more
fundamental?

